# Nikon 500mm



## Gromit801 (Oct 30, 2020)

Has Nikon ever produced a 500mm Catadioptric (mirror) lens to fit a Nikon FG?  I guess that'd be a series e?  I'm not a Nikon owner, but my wife is, and I'm thinking xmas gift if such a thing exists.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 30, 2020)

They never made an E series that long.

Nikon  Reflex-Nikkor 500mm f/8 C Review – Review By Richard


----------



## compur (Oct 30, 2020)

Nikon 500mm f/8 Reflex-NIKKOR
(not a Series E)

Nikon 500mm f/8 Reflex-NIKKOR

There were 8 Series E lenses -- five primes (28,35,50,100,135) plus 3 zooms (36-72,75-150,70-210)


----------



## Gromit801 (Oct 30, 2020)

That's a shame.  I have Minolta gear, including a 500mm CAT, and it does a great job,  I use at least a monopod, and get sharp shots.  Nice focus too.


----------



## compur (Oct 30, 2020)

The 500mm Reflex Nikkor will fit the FG just fine.


----------



## mirrorlesslover1962 (Nov 4, 2020)

Nikon made 500 mm and 1000 mm cat lenses . I own both . They are premium nikkors. E was economy but no way optically inferior.

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott Murphy (Feb 18, 2021)

There are two versions of the 500mm f/8 Reflex Nikkor. The older one is rather large and bulky but is about half the price of the newer one. The newer version is much more compact and focuses a lot closer. I have had both, but only have the newer version now. Because the depth of field is narrow, focusing is critical and the finder is a little on the dark side. Microprism is not useable but if you get your eye dead center you may be able to use the split image. More likely than not, use the ground glass to focus.


----------



## RAZKY (Jul 21, 2021)

Gromit801 said:


> Has Nikon ever produced a 500mm Catadioptric (mirror) lens to fit a Nikon FG?  I guess that'd be a series e?  I'm not a Nikon owner, but my wife is, and I'm thinking xmas gift if such a thing exists.


Nikon made 3 versions of a 500 f/5.0, 4 versions of a 500 f/8.0, 4 versions of a 1000 f/6.3, 3 versions of a 1000 f/8.0, and 3 versions of a 2000 f.11,0. These are mirror lenses, Nikon F mount, and they will work just fine on your FG.


----------



## Scott Murphy (Jul 22, 2021)

Since the 500mm f/8 cat has no aperture, any of the 500mm f/8 Nikkors will fit on it just fin. You will have to work in manual or aperture priority though. 

Nikon made basically 2 versions, I have owned both. The newer version is very compact and far more compact than the older version. The newer version seems to be just a tad sharper than the older version.


----------

